# Same fish?



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Is the Synodontis Lace or Featherfin Catfish the same as the Upsidedown Catfish?


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Anyone there?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

It all depends on the scientific name. Anything with the family name Mochokidae is a Synodontis. Featherfins and upside-downs are in this family. 
You have to understand that there is a large problem in the aquarium industry of places not knowing what to name fish. Instead of actually checking to be certain, they just name fish all willy-nilly, resulting in all this confusion. 
For example, one of our fish can be known by any of the names Dragon Fish, Violet Dragon Goby, Dragon Goby, Dragon Eel, Violet Goby, or Peruvian Goby. And I'm sure some idiots out there have made up other names too.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

That makes sense.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Thank you! I understand.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

The featherfin...Synodontis Eupterus, will swim upside down. But I believe that the upside down catfish is the common name of a different fish.


----------

